# Confused TTC!!!



## Rabecka

Hi there I had my morena removed on dec 3 2018 had a period on the 19th then had a period in January normal then I was supposed to star my period on February 11 but I started spotting on the 5th and the 6th then I bled mildly on the 9-10 and then nothing. Then I took a hpt came back negative but just took one yesterday on the 16th and it came back positive. 
This will be baby number 6 if so. 
Can someone look and see if it’s positive I had to tweak it because it was very faint.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

